# What subs and midbass speakers is everyone using in their HLCD systems ?



## ZapcoTravis

Curious to see what subs and midbass speakers everyone is using in their HLCD systems ?


----------



## strohw

what sizes?


----------



## ZapcoTravis

strohw said:


> what sizes?


I'm getting ready to build a new system with ES horns and Neo8 midbasses, I haven't picked out what subs I'm going to use, I was curious to see what everyone else is running, just list what you're running.


----------



## thehatedguy

horns, 8s, and a 15 or 2 is a pretty solid setup.


----------



## ca90ss

A pair of SI Mag V3's for subs and B&C 12ndl76's for midbass.


----------



## jpeezy

2 Faital Pro 10fe200 10"mid bass, 1 polk mm15 subwoofer


----------



## Lou Frasier2

an alpine type r 12 and 2 morel mw 266 8 inch 8 ohm midbass/midrange


----------



## ZapcoTravis

It seems like more of you use 15s, is there a reason most favor them ?

Here is my system diagram plan, this will be in a Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer


----------



## TheScottishBear

ES mini horn, 12" Eminence kappalite for midbass, 18" Peavey black widows. Just needs to be installed. . .


----------



## Lou Frasier2

nice


----------



## strohw

ZapcoTravis said:


> It seems like more of you use 15s, is there a reason most favor them ?
> 
> Here is my system diagram plan, this will be in a Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer


Less money then running 2 12" compared to every 1 15"?


----------



## ZapcoTravis

strohw said:


> Less money then running 2 12" compared to every 1 15"?


LOL


----------



## SQPhantom

USD PRO15b and Image Dynamics 6.5


----------



## oabeieo

ca90ss said:


> A pair of SI Mag V3's for subs and B&C 12ndl76's for midbass.


Jimmini Christmas, I thought I was extreme


----------



## Mic10is

not running Horns anymore but previously...

always used Minihorns. most recently with the Ultra driver

JL ZR65 Mids with JL 10W1 sub ...added IDW15 later on that played one octave 20-40hz

previous to that, used Jl C5 mids

other BMW used
Thiel 8 with SB Acoustics custom shallow subwoofer

before that

custom IDQ8s with Genesis Absolute 5s and IDW15s


----------



## ZapcoTravis

Does anyone have any experience with the Cadence S2W12-D4 subs ?
http://www.cadencesound.com/products/S2W12D4.html


----------



## ZapcoTravis

I was planning on using the ID IDMAX 12d4 v.3s but I can't find any.
Eric Stevens and Matt Borgardt suggested them but like I said, they are very hard to find and I have searched everywhere.


----------



## danssoslow

Have you tried Majik on this forum. He is an ID dealer, and treats us really good.


----------



## ZapcoTravis

danssoslow said:


> Have you tried Majik on this forum. He is an ID dealer, and treats us really good.


'Yeah already have, he only has the v.4s not the v.3s
I found some v.3 of the chrome IDMAX 10d4 but I'm wanting 12s and can't find them anywhere.
I'm just not sure that the new v.4s as good as the older v.3s so I'm hesitant on the newer subs.


----------



## thehatedguy

Pretty much the same sub.


----------



## ZapcoTravis

Jason you have a PM



thehatedguy said:


> Pretty much the same sub.


----------



## hessdawg

ID full body horns 2 10 Pyle midbass 4 10 inch pioneer IB


----------



## enigma

ES series Full body horns, Image Dynamics Xs57 midbass in the doors... but have a pair JBL 2118h 8"s waiting for fiberglassed kick panel pods


----------



## enigma

And (4) JBL Gt5 12s for my substage IB


----------



## ZapcoTravis

Nice


----------



## BMWTUBED

I'm using JBL 2118 midrange, 2206 Midbass and GTi 15s


----------



## edzyy

No longer have this set up & car, but Faital 10FH500 & Ascendant Audio SMD 18.


----------



## funkalicious

(2) JBL 2206 as dedicated midbass (using two Audax PR170MO as dedicated midrange); (2) JBL GTO 1514D 15" subs.


----------



## strohw

I feel pretty out of place with a 10" sub here.


----------



## fish

ca90ss said:


> A pair of SI Mag V3's for subs and B&C 12ndl76's for midbass.


I'm curious what vehicle this is in & where those 12" B&Cs are?


----------



## ca90ss

fish said:


> I'm curious what vehicle this is in & where those 12" B&Cs are?


In an '86 El Camino, behind the seats for now until I get motivated to rebuild the door panels.


----------



## thehatedguy

My first vehicle was a 72 Elkie that my dad bought off of the show room floor. Sadly I had to let her go about 10 years a go since I couldn't afford to five her the TLC that she needed.


----------



## ca90ss

I'm still kicking myself for selling the '69 I had, just couldn't afford to replace the engine at the time. Someday I'll get my hands on a '59.


----------



## lsm

I'm using all Steven's Audio drivers:

(2) Ultra Horns
(2) 10" mid-basses
(2) 15" subwoofers


----------



## ZapcoTravis

lsm said:


> I'm using all Steven's Audio drivers:
> 
> (2) Ultra Horns
> (2) 10" mid-basses
> (2) 15" subwoofers


When did Eric come out with a 15" ? or are you talking about the IDW-15 ?


----------



## thehatedguy

Eric made him some.


----------



## ZapcoTravis

thehatedguy said:


> Eric made him some.


Oh ok


----------



## thehatedguy

There should be pictures of them somewhere on here. Either in this section or in the build thread.

Or maybe there isn't...I might be thinking of when he refinished the baskets of the other 15s...


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I'm using waveguides, not horns, but this is what I'm running:

tweeters : SB Acoustics 2.5" in a waveguide I designed and 3D printed
midrange : Dayton ND91
midbass : I have an array of three drivers. There's two ND91s in bandpass enclosures and a single B&C 8NDL51 in a bandpass
bass : Alpine SWS-15D4 in a six cubic foot tapped horn

Details are in my threads, just check my post history. In particular, this : http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...udio-discussion/180497-28-weeks-later-25.html


----------



## oabeieo

This week. 
The ES audio ferrite horns,
2118h
Audax 10" mid-bass
18"ipal sub

Fwiw- the ES audio ferrite drivers sound really really good. I'm installing them next week in a customer car, I had to take them for a spin tho. Curiosity was killing me.


----------



## thehatedguy

Audax 10s? Looked at those for a long long time. They as good as I think they would be?


----------



## oabeieo

thehatedguy said:


> Audax 10s? Looked at those for a long long time. They as good as I think they would be?


They are awesome. qts.65 , 4ohms , sealed in .5 

No 100hz hump, play down to 40 strong, and above 125 is very smooth. 
I got them off here from a dood for like 80 bucks , couldn't resist . Glad I did it , they are great drivers. I don't care for the dust caps, but eeh . 

But yeah! I like em,...... allot


----------



## thehatedguy

PR240MOs?


----------



## oabeieo

Ht240go


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Where on earth are you putting them?!









The depth on those is hyooge

Back when I was running eight subs in my house, that was one of the drivers I was using.


----------



## oabeieo

Patrick Bateman said:


> Where on earth are you putting them?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The depth on those is hyooge
> 
> Back when I was running eight subs in my house, that was one of the drivers I was using.


Lol that's it! I couldn't find a pic anywhere online ..

Yeah , in sealed boxes just laying in the floor board. Driver side behind me , plays to 300hz and the pr70mo takes over from there. 

But yeah like I was says earlier. Sealed in .5 they do incredibly good. Just efficient enough To to keep up with the highs, but sill digs into 50hz at full power. Definitely a gem. and with a 4ohm load with a JLHD 750/1 on each one they get busy.


----------



## SQPhantom

2014 jetta


----------



## GroundLoop

Turbo Trans AM: Eric Stevens full size horns and 18 Sound 6ND430. Have one 6ND430 in each door now but have a second pair that might go in the kick panels.

Buick GN: USD mini horns and probably Eric Stevens 6.5 midbass drivers. Not sure if I am going with 2 in each door or 1. He recommends 1 but I want as much impact as possible.


----------



## Arete

ZapcoTravis said:


> It seems like more of you use 15s, is there a reason most favor them ?
> 
> Here is my system diagram plan, this will be in a Ford Explorer Eddie Bauer


This setup looks great! Did you get this stuff installed? Build log?


----------



## ZapcoTravis

Arete said:


> This setup looks great! Did you get this stuff installed? Build log?


Had a change of plans, I added 6 more of the Image Dynamics Q1200.1 amplifiers to the list and decided to go with 8 of the OnCore XW15s instead of the 4 XW12s


----------



## thehatedguy

JBL 2119hs right now to go in, but 10s will fit...trying to procure some 2123hs or 2012hs to go up front.


----------



## NastyNate

ES mini horns
B&C 8NDL51 midbass but about to swap for Faital 10FH500 as soon as I get off my ass and install them
FI audio Q neo 18s


----------



## Elgrosso

Minis with 6.5/10/15
4 way as Faital hf108r/Audax pr17/beyma 10mwnd/alpine 15 sws sealed
Sub bass and bass are definitely done, no need for a change
Will test other mids soon




thehatedguy said:


> JBL 2119hs right now to go in, but 10s will fit...trying to procure some 2123hs or 2012hs to go up front.


Yeah! 
2123 look good! So you plan ib/ap?

The 2118/19 I had were not so convincing compared to the 8mbx51, but they were so big the install was not perfect.


----------



## JI808

I have Stevens CompNeo mini horns with Stevens MB-2.

Subs will be a pair of supercharged DD Audio 3015ESPs (15s) in a 4th order BP.


----------

